

Naming Your Startup - admp
http://blog.asmartbear.com/naming-startup.html

======
lhnz
> But then there’s Mint, a pretty name conveying no information that
> nevertheless got acquired for $170m by dinosaur giant Intuit.

...LOL! That's the worst example ever. Mint has plenty of money related
meaning. Mint is green. Money is green. A mint is an industrial facility which
manufactures coins for currency. I could go on...

~~~
smartbear
Their logo is a mint leaf, so...

~~~
swombat
Because mint is fresh and nice and a brilliant concept to be associated
with... but "mint.com" is a brilliant brand name for a service like mint.com.
Which explains why Aaron Patzer reportedly gave 1% of the company in series A
stock in exchange for the domain (see 4th comment here:
[http://techcrunch.com/2009/10/08/startups-101-the-
complete-m...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/10/08/startups-101-the-complete-
mint-presentation/))

------
mymex1
I make my co-founders lock themselves in a conclave for days on end until we
agree upon a name, and when that is done, white smoke billows out my chimney
to signal the masses that a name has been chosen to represent my site on
Earth. There might also be wine, and lots of praying that our idea will work
:)

~~~
Dylanlacey
Does the CIO have to sit in a special chair to determine if he's got any
balls?

